# Chest and...



## TypeR

*Chest and..*​
Chest and Tris19950.64%Chest and Bis10526.72%Chest and back307.63%Other!?5915.01%


----------



## TypeR

what do you train your chest with and why?

i ve been trainning my chest with tries for a 4/5 months now and had no real gains so i am wondering what everyone else does really

Ben


----------



## dk246

depends what mood im in i might do calf with them all depends on how im feelin


----------



## Littleluke

How do you train though? what's your routine? you may be over training or not training correctly.

I like working chest and tris, This is how I train them.

Bench Press 3sets 6-8 reps, Nice and heavy.

Incline Dumbell Press 6-8 reps, Nice and heavy.

Cable or dumbell flies 8-10reps, Great Exercise!

Dips - to failure

Close grip bench

Skull Crushers

If I work my shoulders the same day as tris and chest I only do one tricep exercise being dips because I cain them doing all the other exercises.

When training chest make sure you use your chest, not your arms. Squeeze your chest tight at the top of the movment and ensure your pushing with your chest! I've only just started training Tri's properlly. If it hurts the next day mate you know it's working.


----------



## TypeR

lukeybigarms said:


> How do you train though? what's your routine? you may be over training or not training correctly.
> 
> I like working chest and tris, This is how I train them.
> 
> Bench Press 3sets 6-8 reps, Nice and heavy.
> 
> Incline Dumbell Press 6-8 reps, Nice and heavy.
> 
> Cable or dumbell flies 8-10reps, Great Exercise!
> 
> Dips - to failure
> 
> Close grip bench
> 
> Skull Crushers
> 
> If I work my shoulders the same day as tris and chest I only do one tricep exercise being dips because I cain them doing all the other exercises.
> 
> When training chest make sure you use your chest, not your arms. Squeeze your chest tight at the top of the movment and ensure your pushing with your chest! I've only just started training Tri's properlly. If it hurts the next day mate you know it's working.


my routine is the same as that but i superset close bench with skulls on an ez bar!

it always hurts but i havent made any gains since my last cycle i am stuck!


----------



## Littleluke

Do saome different exercises then, Kick Backs, Overhead Extensions, Cable Extensions etc


----------



## Tinytom

Train Chest with Delts.

A lot of chest exercises involve delts to some degree so it makes sense to train them all together.

I wouldn't train tris with Chest as I would be weaker on training shoulders later that week.

Also I like doing lots of close grip work for triceps so by doing chest first I would feel like I couldn't go as heavy on my close grip because the chest would be pre-exhausted and might give out before triceps do as chest is an ancillary muscle in a close grip press.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

I agree^^ I always do Chest and DElts


----------



## stu_moon

currently chest with shoulders and tris,

running a 5x5, 3 day pull-push-legs schedule, seeing some nice gains


----------



## big

Chest, delts and tris. Although I train lifts, not body parts.


----------



## TypeR

Tinytom said:


> Train Chest with Delts.
> 
> A lot of chest exercises involve delts to some degree so it makes sense to train them all together.
> 
> I wouldn't train tris with Chest as I would be weaker on training shoulders later that week.
> 
> Also I like doing lots of close grip work for triceps so by doing chest first I would feel like I couldn't go as heavy on my close grip because the chest would be pre-exhausted and might give out before triceps do as chest is an ancillary muscle in a close grip press.


Tom could you post up your routine please mate? 

Ben


----------



## Tinytom

Ben

Have a look at the thread 'Article about me' in members pics.

Tom


----------



## TypeR

thanks mate will do! 

Ben


----------



## mark1436114490

I like to train chest and bis - my reasoning is that I feel I can give each muscle group its own thrashing without playing second fiddle to the other. I can hit my chest hard and my bis can be nice and fresh for their punishment.


----------



## GBLiz

chest and bis for exactly the reason mark said


----------



## Ironman

mark said:


> I like to train chest and bis - my reasoning is that I feel I can give each muscle group its own thrashing without playing second fiddle to the other. I can hit my chest hard and my bis can be nice and fresh for their punishment.


Totally agree with this. I think your delts get enough of a bashing from training chest - seems pointless to then go and train them again straight after.

But then it hasnt done TTom any harm looking at his delts. Very impressive mate by the way.


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Ironman

I actually rotate weeks so one week I'll do Shoulders first then other weeks I'll do Chest first.

But then I also do Shoulders with Traps, Back with Hams and so on. Usually depends on how I feel that week but the majority of the time I do Chest with Delts.


----------



## mick armstrong

i always train chest and bi,s ,delts and legs,back and tri,s this way everythink gets its own workout to the full no little bits before main workout


----------



## AussieMarc

Chest, delts + tris.

Push / Legs / Pull..

Push - Chest, delts, tris

Legs - legs 

Pull - Traps, Bis, Lats


----------



## OnePack

chest and shoulders. i hardly do my tris in isolation

if you do chest and shoulders on different days then wouldn't it mean you need to wait for tris to recover. I think that doing chest and shoulders together hits the tris enough. Having said that, my chest is not growing.


----------



## meera

I train my arms all in one day (bis, tris and forearms). That leaves me only the back to go with the chest routine if I had to make the choice. In reality, on back days I only manage to get my back done as I only train for 1 hr max and if possible throw in some shoulder routines. Chest is saved for another day.


----------



## BIG-UNC

i train my chest with my back just try and do a push pull each workout


----------



## Ironman

Ironman said:


> Totally agree with this. I think your delts get enough of a bashing from training chest - seems pointless to then go and train them again straight after.
> 
> But then it hasnt done TTom any harm looking at his delts. Very impressive mate by the way.


I now train my delts with chest  However I only train my side delts as I still think front delts get enough stimulation through training chest, and I train my rear delts with back.

Shoulders are comin on a treat as well.


----------



## Carter

doing pull push together during a work out is all well and gd when you can get enough rest, but due to other commitments - sometimes i have to rain 3 days in a row. This means if i do chest&Back together, my Bi's&Tri's are recoving the next two day aswel. Doing chest & Tris, Back & Bi's means i can train one day after the other and not overtrain recovering muscles!

Its best to chop and change the muscles you train together really as the variety reduces platue!


----------



## pookie69

Carter said:


> Its best to chop and change the muscles you train together really as the variety reduces platue!


I've learnt so much from you guys after having only been on these forums for less than a day  - and to think i came across these forums by mistake 

I've trained chest with tri's for 6 months+ now, and although i've seen gains, as of late i've felt as though my tri's have platued somewhat

>>> so i think i may concentrate on those seperately, and do bi's with chest instead.

If i do do chest+bi's, then when should i train my tri's? The very next day or a few days after to allow them a lil time to recover? Should i hit them the day before chest maybe? Good/bad idea? One last (annoying) question - should i train tri's alone or with something else? I always used to train bi's alone.

Thanks a lot for all your help guys - it's *H U G E L Y* appreciated!


----------



## Dudex

I train chest shoulder and tri's, as part of a 3day push/pull/legs. any other split my arms dont gain.


----------



## LEWIS

CHEST AND DELTS , CALVES AND ABS ALSO


----------



## BrokenBack

Depends on my split at the time, normally delts, some times tri's


----------



## kyrocera

Chest and shoulders for me aswell...


----------



## DB

chest/back/shoulders

i have a upper bosy and lower body split


----------



## hackskii

I am with Mark, I train Chest and Bicep's.

I hit each body part every 9-10 days, so there isnt much overlap there.


----------



## Robsta

I train chest on it's own.......


----------



## big pete

big said:


> Chest, delts and tris. Although I train lifts, not body parts.


ditto!


----------



## Xris

Chest and tris.

Why?

I see the cirlboys in the gym doing bench press and mostly curls endlessly and their legs and back look like ****. I ain't ever gonna join them.

Also, I train mostly compounds, so it's bench press or dips, and you use the chest/tri combination in those exercises.


----------



## j.m.

I like doing the chest & biceps routine that im doing now but am changing routinjes & going to give chest & triceps ago.

Also being stupid I voted for the wrong thing.


----------



## Conrad1436114525

i was training chest with delts but i switched to chest and back a few weeks ago as part of a new coutine cycle. started supersetting opposing muscle groups to see how that gos...im deffinately experiencing more intense training sessions becuase i get straight off the bench press and into some bent over rows etc..just a few stretches between supersets and a swig of water. Never pushed myself so hard in all my life. Really suprised at how well it seems to be working though and im glad ive included it in the rotation.


----------



## paulo

we do chest and back as follows-bench, 1x 15 warm up,3 x8 or i max 2 failure,narrow grip 2 sets of 6

dips 3sets with 25kplate,chins- 1 warm up of 12 then 3 with 20k for 6s

low cable rows, 1 max set, pullovers 50k dbell 3sets of 8,pushdowns 1 set

this is a great sesh try it we then rest for two days and do legs and shoulders and repaet after two days rest, always fresh and strong grrrrrr! lol


----------



## oggy1992

i train chest on its own,


----------



## ymir

chest, shoulders, triceps perfect split since im warm in shoulders and tri's from chest.


----------



## hackskii

Chest and bi for this kid.


----------



## andr0lic

Chest/front delts/side delts.

anymore beyond that and my pump is gone. AND WE CANT HAVE THAT NOW CAN WE? AHAHAHAHAHAH(lights go out and a woman screams)


----------



## bigden

i like doin chest and tri's simply because by the time ive finished chest my tri's have a light pump and there warmed up so i like to just do em then


----------



## shauno

i do chest and tri's

however thinking about using a routine brittbb posted on another board. erm of the top of my head i think, (i think) this is it:

chest/bi's

quads/hams

shoulders/tris

back/calves


----------



## gym rat

chest on its own, like to train arms on a seperate day. imo there is no point training two body parts in the one session as your obviously going to be weaker for the second bodypart


----------



## hackskii

gym rat said:


> chest on its own, like to train arms on a seperate day. imo there is no point training two body parts in the one session as your obviously going to be weaker for the second bodypart


Not if they are oposing bodyparts like chest and bicep, back and tricep, shoulders and calves, back and hams, etc.

I feel days off in between lifting is critical for growth and adaptive recovery.

I think most people over train.


----------



## FilthWizard

I do chest, tri's and bi's. I do this mainly for convenience coz i only get to the gym a few times a week. Worked ok at first but now i feel like my arms suffer because i don't have enough time / energy to train them to full potential.


----------



## Bulldozer

hackskii said:


> Not if they are oposing bodyparts like chest and bicep, back and tricep, shoulders and calves, back and hams, etc.


I dont agree with you there hacks.

Well not entirely anyway. When you start your workout you have a certain amount of energy before you burn out or the workout becomes useless. Say you do some heavy leg training that could well zap up 80/90 % of your effective energy reserves. If you was then to more onto shoulders say IMO you wont be able to work your shoulders as hard as if you hadnt done any leg work and was fresh.

After some heavy leg or back work im pretty much beat, my other lifts definately suffer . Especially when your really pushing into new poundage territory. But i dont really care, squats and deads are where its at!! It might explain why my bench is so poor in comparison to my squats and deads tho.


----------



## Glyneth

Chest and tri's for me


----------



## Guest

I train chest with delts,tris and back.


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> I dont agree with you there hacks.
> 
> Well not entirely anyway. When you start your workout you have a certain amount of energy before you burn out or the workout becomes useless. Say you do some heavy leg training that could well zap up 80/90 % of your effective energy reserves. If you was then to more onto shoulders say IMO you wont be able to work your shoulders as hard as if you hadnt done any leg work and was fresh.
> 
> After some heavy leg or back work im pretty much beat, my other lifts definately suffer . Especially when your really pushing into new poundage territory. But i dont really care, squats and deads are where its at!! It might explain why my bench is so poor in comparison to my squats and deads tho.


I didnt say anything about legs and shoulders.

Quads and calves would be ok.

Chest and bicep would be ok too.

Back and hams is a good combo.

Shoulders and triceps would be fine too.

Its all about stimulation and recovery for adaptive growth.

Overtraining cuts into recovery or takes longer to do so.

Under training is kind of hard if you are doing any kind of HIT work.

I spend a half an hour in the gym 3 times a week for weights.

The rest of the days is either rest or cardio.

I am spending less time in the gym than ever and still making gains or not losing anything.

I dont agree with volume work but for many it works for them, it is just time constraints for me, getting in and out is what I am all about.


----------



## Bulldozer

hackskii said:


> I didnt say anything about legs and shoulders.
> 
> Quads and calves would be ok.
> 
> Chest and bicep would be ok too.
> 
> Back and hams is a good combo.
> 
> Shoulders and triceps would be fine too.
> 
> Its all about stimulation and recovery for adaptive growth.
> 
> Overtraining cuts into recovery or takes longer to do so.
> 
> Under training is kind of hard if you are doing any kind of HIT work.
> 
> I spend a half an hour in the gym 3 times a week for weights.
> 
> The rest of the days is either rest or cardio.
> 
> I am spending less time in the gym than ever and still making gains or not losing anything.
> 
> I dont agree with volume work but for many it works for them, it is just time constraints for me, getting in and out is what I am all about.


Legs and shoulders was an example mate.

I can see how your grouping things and it makes sense i agree, but you still couldnt give the second bodypart of your workout 100 % because you would be knackered basically. Or if you aint knackered after a hard leg or back session then something is up 

Tbh i was just being picky mate, i know where your coming from on this.

We see eye to eye with many things there mate, i too spend approx 3 x 30mins in the gym a week, sometimes even as little as 2 x 30 mins. Still growing and getting stronger.

Many dont do well on volume and thats a fact. But others do!! Just shows how different we all are


----------



## hackskii

Bully, read my rep comment. 

I totally agree, volume isnt it for me, I dont have the patience to stay in the gym for hours.

But I do volume for legs because I cant push the weight I want without jacking up my knees, so I have to modify things to suit my needs.

Like yesterday was quads and calves, due to the fact my calves over power my quads I dont work them as if they get any bigger it will make my quads look smaller

So, last week was deep front squats what was quite a few sets of 10 reps

Yesterday was lying down leg press (the whole body moves on a slide like a hack squat) I did 10 reps with 10 seconds rest (didnt relax but held the weight at the top), for as many sets that I could get 10 reps. 6 sets and I just could not do any more.

Then went to the squat machine and did 1 set of 20 reps slow to failure.

I have to do this because everytime I put any weight on the squat or even that slide machine I get an injury.

So due to the fact I cant get proper stimulation due to me being old and the knees are compromised I have to do volume.

But if I had a choice I would rather do higher weight, higher intensity and lower volume.

Quads are a huge muscle group and a proper bashing leaves the rest of the body fetigued.

Dead lifts are another exercise that just punishes the body into fetigue.


----------



## Bulldozer

hackskii said:


> Bully, read my rep comment.


Back at ya dude


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> Back at ya dude


Oh how cute......:love:

I can click on my rep and read your comment.


----------



## Aftershock

I do Chest, side delt and triceps..

I don specifically train front delts at all cause they are overdeveloped.

A couple of sets of triceps at the end does it for me.. I focus on the compound exercises and the arms will grow on their own.


----------



## Frijiman

Chest and tris


----------



## LiverSupport

By itself

.


----------



## Blofeld

Chest and triceps. I thought biceps got hit pretty hard doing chest? Reason why I train chest with triceps.

Please, enlighten me if I am wrong.......


----------



## nathanlowe

There are so many combinations.

At the moment i do chest and triceps. But in the near future i might be looking to go for a split like

Chest

Back and biceps

Shoulder and Triceps

Legs


----------



## Lost Soul

Blofeld said:


> Chest and triceps. I thought biceps got hit pretty hard doing chest? Reason why I train chest with triceps.
> 
> Please, enlighten me if I am wrong.......


No, they play a minor role in flys but not much else


----------



## nathanlowe

Blofeld said:


> Chest and triceps. I thought biceps got hit pretty hard doing chest? Reason why I train chest with triceps.
> 
> Please, enlighten me if I am wrong.......


Biceps get hit during back exersises.

Triceps get hit during chest exersises.

1 of the deltoid heads gets hit during bench press

1 of the deltoid heads gets hit during rowing exersises.

Would anybody say that triceps get hit during shoulder pressing ?


----------



## evad

i went for

chest and triceps

i have done chest and biceps in the past but found i struggled to work my biceps hard enough on the chest day and my triceps hard enough on the back day

also biceps were hit twice a week and triceps 4 times a week so with the current split theyre hit 2 or 3 times

what works for you though


----------



## hackskii

Blofeld said:


> Chest and triceps. I thought biceps got hit pretty hard doing chest? Reason why I train chest with triceps.
> 
> Please, enlighten me if I am wrong.......


Not really.

Think of it this way in general.

Any pushing exercises will envolve triceps

Any pulling exercises will envolve biceps


----------



## adamdutton

i have always trained chest and shoulders on seperate days by them selves but my shoulders never seen to ache the next day which is annoying, then last week i did chest and shoulders together doing chest first and my chest was pumped then i did shoulders and it felt alot better my shoulders were fully pumped i could see my self changing shape in the mirror while i trained and the next day they were aching, so i think i will train chest and shoulders together from now on.


----------



## Blofeld

hackskii said:


> Not really.
> 
> Think of it this way in general.
> 
> Any pushing exercises will envolve triceps
> 
> Any pulling exercises will envolve biceps


Wow, never thought of it like that, makes the understanding so simple! but with the amount of people who train chest with triceps, I'm guessing it's not a bad combo? Does it matter that the tricep is already worked hard from pushing for the chest?


----------



## hackskii

No, some guys train chest with triceps as the triceps are pre-fetigued and wont need much hammering, in fact if you pound them you will for sure overtrain them.

If you incourperated dips in with chest, you can get away with probably doing zero for treicps as far as isolation is concerned.


----------



## nathanlowe

Blofeld said:


> Wow, never thought of it like that, makes the understanding so simple! but with the amount of people who train chest with triceps, I'm guessing it's not a bad combo? Does it matter that the tricep is already worked hard from pushing for the chest?


Good chest and triceps workouts generally contain

Bench Press - Barbell or Dumbbell

Incline or Decline Press - Barbell or Dumbbell

Dips

Close Grip Bench Press

That would be very good and hit both the chest and triceps sufficiently.


----------



## Blofeld

So if I train triceps with chest, I should ditch the push downs and extensions I currently do in favour of dips?


----------



## hackskii

Blofeld said:


> So if I train triceps with chest, I should ditch the push downs and extensions I currently do in favour of dips?


Totally.

For one, compound lifts over isolation.

Doing dips will finish off the lower chest as well as hit the triceps in a similar fashion as pushdowns, but one is a compound exercise (multiple joint), and the other one is not.


----------



## Blofeld

Ok, nice one. That works for me, I always struggle with pushdowns but can do 3 sets of dips ok. Thanks for the info.

(+ rep).


----------



## evad

further to nathans list you can substitute close grip bench for skull crushers

the list he has put up is my exact routine but skulls are good too


----------



## Blofeld

davetherave said:


> further to nathans list you can substitute close grip bench for skull crushers
> 
> the list he has put up is my exact routine but skulls are good too


Are skull crushers the ones on cables pulled into the head? (Saw someone doing these but didn't know the name)


----------



## Lost Soul

hackskii said:


> Not really.
> 
> Think of it this way in general.
> 
> Any pushing exercises will envolve triceps
> 
> Any pulling exercises will envolve biceps


See my post on flys scott as biceps are a synergist which may lead some to feel recruitment or DOMS in the bis during/after chest (if they include flys)

I can't think of any others though which would lead to biceps feeling worked


----------



## evad

> Are skull crushers the ones on cables pulled into the head? (Saw someone doing these but didn't know the name)


you can do them with cables but a barbell is a better alternative

basically bring the bar down to the forehead with the elbows tucked in (i think) and then extend the arms back

i personally get on better with close grip bench though as skulls fook me elbows up


----------



## hackskii

Lost Soul said:


> See my post on flys scott as biceps are a synergist which may lead some to feel recruitment or DOMS in the bis during/after chest (if they include flys)
> 
> I can't think of any others though which would lead to biceps feeling worked


I do agree with this, but I dont do flys myself, they feel like they put my shoulders at risk to injury.

Not only that I know why they are used but most dont use them for the proper application they were ment to be used for.

So with that I dont incourperate them nor suggest their use.

In reality, they are great for fascia stretching, but serve little purpose outside of that.

At the end of a chest routine, using them for a good stretch after a good pump then cool, otherwise................nah...............lol


----------



## RK86

Chest and Tri's for me


----------



## evad

damn it! why does his keep appearingin the 'new posts' tab when nowt new has been said??? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ghostdog

chest & bis for me, personally I can't get a 100% outta tris unless i do them seperately to chest, for obvious reasons.


----------



## notorious1990

chest and calves

Ben


----------



## andyboro

does it pop up if someone votes but doesnt post?

Anyways, chest, tris and delts for me these days.


----------



## dooby

Chest Delts n Tri's @ the moment anyway lol

BB Press 2x6-8

CG Press 2x6-8

Dec Press 2x6-8

DB Press 2x6-8

DB side lat raise 1x10-12

Cable Pushdown/Pressdown 2x6-8

EZ skulls 1x6-8

All Heavy as poss.

Can't tell you how good it goes together yet as only changed this week to try it out for the next 8 wks.


----------



## evad

andyboro i think you are right mate, it is happenning tonight as well, must be when someone votes too


----------



## Abide

Just chest for me..

Alternate Incline / Flat / Decline each week or mix it up.

Bench Press

Dumbell Fly's

Dumbell Press

Cable cross

Chest sufficiently knackered for me after that.. 3-4 sets each


----------



## trickymicky69

chest and **** followed by having shares in a pub chain.

that would make her my ideal woman


----------



## Scottswald

chest and bi's for me


----------



## Jonferimonic

Chest and biceps at the moment.

Heres the reason. I fatigue my chest and bi's on say a monday, then tuesday ill be doing legs and back. If you're biceps are knackered from mondays workout when you are doing your back exercises your biceps wont come into play as much as they're tired so in a way it kind of isolates the back muscles. Well it works in practice anyways.


----------



## willsey4

ghostdog said:


> chest & bis for me, personally I can't get a 100% outta tris unless i do them seperately to chest, for obvious reasons.


<<< Same for me

Only reason is if I do Chest and shoulders or tri's i feel i will not be getting the most out of them so i like to train them seperately

However I might try chest and tri's soon just to mix it up a bit and see how i like it


----------



## cha1n

Chest, Anterior/Lateral Deltoids and Triceps. I work the Posterior deltoid on my pull days!


----------



## standardflexer

Okay I do chest with shoulders because gentically i have good delts so dont need to put as much effort into that muscle group,

so i train chest first shoulders 2nd its working well for me, my shoulder size hasnt decreased at all and my chest has got bigger.


----------



## Eclectic1

Chest and back. I like supersetting exercises to keep my total workout time down. Supersetting opposite bodyparts means I don't need spend as much time resting between sets.

Sample routine:

1. Chin ups + Flat BB bench press

2. Pulldowns + Incline DB bench press

3. DB Rows + DB flyes


----------



## cardio sux

used to do chest and bi's but now do chest and legs ... reason ... because my blooming trainer tells me to.


----------



## arms

just chest for me. incline dumbell press

flat bench dumbell press

incline flys

cable cross overs

job done.


----------



## JimmaChoo

My routine is usually Bi's and Tri's, Chest and Shoulders, Legs, Back.

Works well ^_^


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just chest and triceps on the light day

chest with abs on the heavy day


----------



## Lou

Chest and bi's for me .....

there is alot of triceps movement involved with chest....to then go on and train tri's means there isn't alot left in the tri's to train them heavy.

Lou


----------



## anabolic ant

for me always has been chest n bi's!!!!

just makes sense...you are using a big bodypart 1st...which is a pushing exercise...

then after...a small bodypart 2nd...which is a pulling exercise....

so after you have made a big effort(chest),in regards with energy,you have to make a lesser effort on the smaller bodypart(biceps) in terms of energy,from being slightly taxed!!!

and these bodyparts do not conflict!!!!

most other arrangements seem to conflict....such as chest n tri's,chest n shoulders etc etc

they have already been taxed and used,taking away from strength and energy you could have on em!!!!

i train like this with all other bodyparts....such as

back and shoulders(can rotate with tri's every now n again)

legs and tri's(rotate with shoulders every now n again)

nothing really conflicts,all push n pull,big bodypart,small bodypart!!!!

just makes sense to me!!!!

sorry...went off there for a moment...chest n bi's all the way!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

chest by itself, shoulders and tri's I do


----------



## Schmidt

My new routine incorporates chest and triceps. I suppose I'll find out soon enough if it's not my thing.


----------



## tom0311

Chest and bi's. Prefer to train each muscle group while it's fresh so I can go heavy every time. I feel it's working for me.


----------



## Jack92

i train chest and back alone, then bi's and tri's together


----------



## Wiggy

Tri's because I feel I get more gains on my Tri's when I do..


----------



## [email protected]

def tri's tried a seperate arms day before but didnt really get on with it


----------



## TIMMY_432

Chest n bis


----------



## doylejlw

Chest and biceps.


----------



## Malibu

chest and triceps, since triceps are usually the 2nd muscles worked out during chest excerises


----------



## eezy1

chest and bi`s babyyy. wots the point in chest n tri`s wen ur tri`s get smashed doing chest anyway

do my tri`s after back.


----------



## Ninja

I rotate 2 months chest and tris then 2 months chest and biceps


----------



## Shredder89

Chest and back - Supersets


----------



## lolik

doing chest tris will swith to biceps


----------



## Tommy10

chest, calves, hams

i do arms in a seperate session


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

over the past 3-4months i've started doing chest and back and its working out well.


----------



## smithy2010

I prefer to train chest and tris together as my tris are being worked with my chest


----------



## Hard Trainer

Started off with chest/tris then went chest and biceps now im back to chest/tris. I just change it every so often


----------



## j1mmytt

I say follow the pros, For example Dorian yates, Chest and Bis, you just dont get the full potential out of your triceps when you train them after chest as they are already fatigued and less weight will be possible. GO HEAVY.. you just cant if they are tired.


----------



## PRL

Wow. Am I the only one that trains chest with arms.

Works for me


----------



## ed220

I train on a 2 way split so I train chest with tri's and legs and I am having the best gains I have ever had.


----------



## Matt 1

Other.

Chest and ARMS.

Give the tri's a blast at the end along with the bi's.


----------



## hsmann87

Chest and triceps for me. Along with calves to finish with.

But i have a 10 day split and train arms on their separate day also. Same thing with back. I do back and biceps and then hit biceps again on arm day. I ensure i leave enough time for recovery between training days and if my triceps are sore and i have to train shoulders for instance i will just take another rest day and do some light cardio that day or something.

I find that a little more volume for arms does the trick for me.


----------



## powerhousepeter

Chest and bis


----------



## treb92

catch 22 for me. At the min im doing chest shoulders and tris. My shoulders prob suffer a bit because I do chest first but on the other hand i find my shoulders havent recovered enough if i do them 2/3/4 days later. Maybe start doing shoulders first on my chest/delt session.


----------



## JoePro

I used to do a 3 day split chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms.. And then I done this over 6 days, not the best idea haha but done good for beginner gains.

On a 4 day split when I change back to a split I'll do Chest, Legs/Abs, Delts/Arms, Back/Traps I think it just separates all the biggest muscles and concentrates on back, chest and legs while having good delt/arm work. My delts/arms don't grow well so I think it would be best to do these 2 on their own.

Would that be good for when I go back to a split yo? I wont be pressing or anything just raises probably.


----------



## thetong6969

mon i do warm up moderate leg press 15 deep then add 40k 15-20 deep

5 slow warm ups 2 sets 8 hard

incline then decline

abs

skull crushers

dips

seems to work well and wednesdays work out complements it too


----------



## quinn85

chest and tris, makes sense to me


----------



## lolik

chest and biceps


----------



## ProteinPitstop

TypeR said:


> what do you train your chest with and why?
> 
> i ve been trainning my chest with tries for a 4/5 months now and had no real gains so i am wondering what everyone else does really
> 
> Ben


TypeR if you've been training for 4-5 months then it may be time to change, especially if you haven't made any gains.

Chest and bi's is got to be the next step, a lot of the guys have said the same.

When it comes to back n tri, give it a day or 2 inbetween as you will be sore after chest n bi session.

Good LUCK


----------



## energize17

Chest, abs, calfves


----------



## sheppyk

I train hams and quads with my chest as i like to do back and shoulders together so arms together makes sense and therefore leaves chest and legs together lol 

Works for me though!


----------



## bigpit

chest and bi's.

shoulders and tri's.


----------



## murphy2010

I do chest, Bi's and Tri's on the same day. To me i always liked doing the full arm on the same day for some reason


----------



## DiggyV

Chest with abs, and sometimes bis.

LIke to train tris separately from chest so they get their own focussed training.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## JS95

Chest and tri's, tri's get abit tired but can't find many other days to fit


----------



## Wilson118

chest n bi's dorian yates style :bounce:


----------

